
Most trees alive today won’t survive in the climate expected 40 years from now - oftenwrong
http://www.rapidshift.net/most-trees-alive-today-wont-be-able-to-survive-in-the-climate-expected-in-40-years/
======
_jstreet
Worrying news. There's a YouTuber - CodysLab (relevent video:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sghWcjGYSxY](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sghWcjGYSxY))
- I watch that experienced this exact die-back with pinion-pines.

It's interesting to see how a marginal increase in temperature can have huge
impacts on the ecosystem, for example incests able to survive where previously
they couldn't.

I'd also be interested to see what the impact of a large number of tree's
dying out would cause - growing up deforestation of the rainforest was a huge
environmental issue (and continues to be).

------
eloff
> At the current pace of warming, much of the world will be inhospitable to
> forests as we know them within decades. The extinction of some tree species
> by direct or indirect action of drought and high temperatures is certain.
> And some recent research suggests that, in 40 years, none of the trees alive
> today will be able to survive the projected climate.

That is so ridiculous. Temperatures within 40 years aren't going to change by
much more than they've already changed over the past 100 years. Did most
forests die off and vanish? No, in fact the extra C02 in the atmosphere, and
warmer climate is beneficial for tree growth - if only we weren't clearing the
forests we'd have more trees today. The earth has been hotter than where we're
headed with global warming. It was heavily forested at that time. To be extra
clear, none of that is saying global warming isn't a huge problem, just that
forests dying off probably isn't the part to worry about.

Articles like this do climate science a serious disservice and give people
reason to doubt climate change - they're counter productive.

~~~
Arnt
Most trees alive today were already alive 40 years ago; saying that they won't
survive the temperature in 40 years is simply saying that the warning in the
past 40 years has already used a large part of their tolerance.

BTW, I wouldn't bet that temperatures will change only a little in the next 40
years, considering how many record temperatures we've had in the past ten.

~~~
eloff
We're warming about 0.2C per decade. So, even assuming that accelerates we're
going from a current 1 C change since per-industrial times to 2 C change in
average temperatures. I'm going to call that a little compared to what's
coming over the next couple centuries.

